# Shurflo Pump pulsing - solved



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Finally rresolved the problem I had with my water pump  

Previosly when you turned a tap off the pump would continue to run then pulse rapidly for a few seconds until it finally stopped.
Even though the dealers looked at it twice and said it was normal I knew it wasn't right as we had a similar arrangement on our caravan and that worked perfect the only difference being there was an accumulator fitted on the caravan.
So I have now fitted a Shurflo accumulator to the Motorhome and hey presto, tap on - pump comes on - tap off, pump goes off and its much quieter too! Should also extend the life of the pump as well.

Autotrail themselves said they didn't think there was any need to fit a £40 accumulator on a 55K van even though the pump manufacturers recommend it!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

2 seconds over-run on the pump or £40 plus labour for an accumulator.
You are right.... no contest!

Forty quid still in my pocket! :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

lifeson said:


> Finally rresolved the problem I had with my water pump
> 
> Previosly when you turned a tap off the pump would continue to run then pulse rapidly for a few seconds until it finally stopped.
> Even though the dealers looked at it twice and said it was normal I knew it wasn't right as we had a similar arrangement on our caravan and that worked perfect the only difference being there was an accumulator fitted on the caravan.
> ...


good idea well worth the money


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could have done it for half the price with one of these. :wink:


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> You could have done it for half the price with one of these. :wink:





rosalan said:


> 2 seconds over-run on the pump or £40 plus labour for an accumulator.
> You are right.... no contest!
> 
> Forty quid still in my pocket!


It was much more than 2 seconds and any pump rapidly turning on and off isn't going to last very long! 

Sometimes its not about the money, I just wanted it working right and was fed up with both the dealer and Manufacturers giving me the run around.
plus £40 is still less than it would have cost in diesel to get to the dealers for them to say we need to order apart come back again in 6 weeks cos we dont stock any parts and have to get approval etc etc :evil:


----------

